# Limit to number of ip addresses per interface



## dolphinaura (Mar 18, 2012)

Is there some sort of limit to the number of IP addresses I can alias to one interface? I*'*ve aliased seven, and the rest just don't bind.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2012)

Make sure your aliases enumeration is uninterrupted (alias0, alias1, alias2, etc.) or use the more modern ipv4_addrs syntax (rc.conf(5)).


----------



## dolphinaura (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah. The normal aliases that I've been using stop whenever it encounters an error, while ipv4_addrs doesn't.

That makes sense.

Thanks!


----------

